# Electrical Power PE Study Group for 2013-2014 exams



## seandapaul24 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys I would like to start an online study group for those of us planning to take the Electrical Power PE exam with at least a year time horizon.

There is a lot of material to cover but time is on our side. We can cover a few topics every month until all the material is covered. I would say the goal would be to stay motivated and help the rest of the group stay motivated.

Please post if you are interested.

:juggle:


----------

